# Building a Bamboo tray slingshot



## newconvert

First, allow me to thank CHANEKE_JOSH for his design COMPAMOCHA..............gracias amigo

what i mean by the title is the Bamboo while looking great seems brittle, anyone with any experience with its strength?







the wood is from a Bamboo pizza tray
cut the section i will need and made the next mark for the next cut







cut and used gorilla glue, filed the troughs with glue as well, but you can see why gorilla glue is not a preferred glue. strong, but too much expansion, the result is messy overflowing hard goo. but! because it expands i am more certain to fill the grain in the trough. now to dry.







taking shape! can you guess the make of slingshot?







with the holes cut, and the excess wood cut away it is starting to take shape, feels really nice, great design, but i still think i am going to add a palm swell.







rasp and sanding done, this is my first coat of teak oil, went from very blonde to this nice tan







after 6 coats of teak oil the ss begins rejection new coats, this is when i know to begin allowing the ss to dry, but how to do that without laying it on something? it is tied on a thin string and hung from anything, this allows for full 360* of exposure to circulating air. the 3 small holes you see are the troughs seen in the pizza tray, now filled with glue.







since the varnish went dry i gave it more time to cure, become hard, i lightly sanded with 320 grit sandpaper, wiped it clean of dust and began my applications of poly to make it shine and smooth it out even further, after this layer dries a bit of polishing with 1000 grit sandpaper and it its done than that all, but if it has need of further poly than i will coat again, but this 1 coat seems to have the sling at a nice level of shine, oh yeah just so there are no lines from the drying string when i apply the poly i use the method below to dry my poly.







the below photos are the finished sling shot, thanks to all who participated in my sling making tutorial................. peace!


----------



## JLS:Survival

Nice!! so you cut the half of the try in half then glued the 2 halves together? I hear bamboo is very nice, what are you going to destroy next?


----------



## M.J

Philly just sent me a very, very nice bamboo slingshot. With any luck he'll see this and help you out.


----------



## BIG PAPA

Bamboo Lazy Susan used to create this one.....


----------



## newconvert

M_J said:


> Philly just sent me a very, very nice bamboo slingshot. With any luck he'll see this and help you out.


whats your impression of the strength of the wood? it looks like it will be very nice looking, but it did seem pretty brittle when i was cutting it?


----------



## newconvert

JLS:Survival said:


> Nice!! so you cut the half of the try in half then glued the 2 halves together? I hear bamboo is very nice, what are you going to destroy next?


some mahogany and some pine? still have some oak keeps me busy you know.


----------



## newconvert

BIG PAPA said:


> Bamboo Lazy Susan used to create this one.....


thats what i am talking about, beautiful grain, hows the strength? i am trying to get an answer because that will help me determine what type of forks to make


----------



## BIG PAPA

Very sharp tools are a must, saw blades, router bits.....or it will chip and splinter all over.
Strength is adequate for just about any frame.


----------



## newconvert

BIG PAPA said:


> Very sharp tools are a must, saw blades, router bits.....or it will chip and splinter all over.
> Strength is adequate for just about any frame.


good to know, will it be ok for making holes for tubes? or better for OTT TTF?


----------



## philly

I've made a half dozen slingshots with Bamboo cutting boards, very strong, finishes up beautiful. Go for it Bud.
Philly


----------



## newconvert

philly said:


> I've made a half dozen slingshots with Bamboo cutting boards, very strong, finishes up beautiful. Go for it Bud.
> Philly


you just answered the holes question, i really like the way Bamboo finishes, what did you use?


----------



## e~shot

Can't wait to see the finished one


----------



## newconvert

e~shot said:


> Can't wait to see the finished one


getting closer sir


----------



## smitty

I like bamboo also. My choice of finish is Danish Oil. It soaks deep into the pores of the wood and hardens like a Varnish inside. As more coats are added, the finish gets a higher gloss and wet Oil sanding between coats makes it look and feel like fine art. Very tough finish that is easy to work with, even in a dusty work place.


----------



## Karok01

I actually prefer gorilla glue for the same reasons you listed. Great expansion and filling.


----------



## newconvert

smitty said:


> I like bamboo also. My choice of finish is Danish Oil. It soaks deep into the pores of the wood and hardens like a Varnish inside. As more coats are added, the finish gets a higher gloss and wet Oil sanding between coats makes it look and feel like fine art. Very tough finish that is easy to work with, even in a dusty work place.


wooh this one is sweet


----------



## newconvert

Karok01 said:


> I actually prefer gorilla glue for the same reasons you listed. Great expansion and filling.


yeah it did an amazing job on this Bamboo


----------



## Dayhiker

Bamboo is primo wood for slingshots!


----------



## Jesus Freak

All of you have beautiful slingshots. I have a bamboo slingshot as well and it is plenty strong enough!


----------



## newconvert

oops


----------



## philly

That looks fantastic, very nicely done.
Philly


----------



## newconvert

philly said:


> That looks fantastic, very nicely done.
> Philly


thanks Philly


----------



## Hrawk

Mmmmm pizza tray slingshot. I'll have one with everything please, go easy on the olives.


----------



## wombat

newconvert said:


> what i mean by the title is the Bamboo while looking great seems brittle, anyone with any experience with its strength?
> View attachment 16629
> 
> the wood is from a Bamboo pizza tray
> cut the section i will need and made the next mark for the next cut
> View attachment 16630
> 
> cut and used gorilla glue, filed the troughs with glue as well, but you can see why gorilla glue is not a preferred glue. strong, but too much expansion, the result is messy overflowing hard goo. but! because it expands i am more certain to fill the grain in the trough. now to dry.
> View attachment 16631
> 
> taking shape! can you guess the make of slingshot?
> View attachment 16661
> 
> with the holes cut, and the excess wood cut away it is starting to take shape, feels really nice, great design, but i still think i am going to add a palm swell.
> View attachment 16692
> 
> rasp and sanding done, this is my first coat of teak oil, went from very blonde to this nice tan
> View attachment 16717


that came out nice!!! good job!


----------



## newconvert

Hrawk said:


> Mmmmm pizza tray slingshot. I'll have one with everything please, go easy on the olives.


order!


----------



## newconvert

wombat said:


> what i mean by the title is the Bamboo while looking great seems brittle, anyone with any experience with its strength?
> View attachment 16629
> 
> the wood is from a Bamboo pizza tray
> cut the section i will need and made the next mark for the next cut
> View attachment 16630
> 
> cut and used gorilla glue, filed the troughs with glue as well, but you can see why gorilla glue is not a preferred glue. strong, but too much expansion, the result is messy overflowing hard goo. but! because it expands i am more certain to fill the grain in the trough. now to dry.
> View attachment 16631
> 
> taking shape! can you guess the make of slingshot?
> View attachment 16661
> 
> with the holes cut, and the excess wood cut away it is starting to take shape, feels really nice, great design, but i still think i am going to add a palm swell.
> View attachment 16692
> 
> rasp and sanding done, this is my first coat of teak oil, went from very blonde to this nice tan
> View attachment 16717


that came out nice!!! good job!
[/quote]

thanks Wombat


----------



## f00by

Good job on that one NC! The teak oil really did the bamboo justice









f00bs


----------



## newconvert

Dayhiker said:


> Bamboo is primo wood for slingshots!


it really easy to work with, surprising its so strong


----------



## newconvert

f00by said:


> Good job on that one NC! The teak oil really did the bamboo justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f00bs


yes sir, it really looked plain until i applied the first layer of teak, now it looks pretty nice


----------



## e~shot

Hole saw rules!


----------



## The Gopher

bamboo is very strong, Bowyers use it a lot for backing bows. look for bamboo cutting boards at thrift shops!

Also bamboo is actually a grass not a wood, just thought you'd like to know


----------



## newconvert

e~shot said:


> Hole saw rules!


they sure keep the hand sawing down, cuts the whole process in half


----------



## waydee

just a quick note,bamboo is actualy a grass not a wood but is very tough stuff.


----------



## newconvert

waydee said:


> just a quick note,bamboo is actualy a grass not a wood but is very tough stuff.


yes sir i knew that, thats why i had questions


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Picture for, I was thinking, "How are those holes going to..." I then scrolled down, and thought, "Oh...should have seen that coming." Great job, I like the grain and color. I bet it handles nicely.


----------



## newconvert

Abe_Stranger said:


> Picture for, I was thinking, "How are those holes going to..." I then scrolled down, and thought, "Oh...should have seen that coming." Great job, I like the grain and color. I bet it handles nicely.


its just a bit early to know how it shoots, its still drying, but in handling it before i started applying teak oil it is amazingly ergonomic, the design looks a little awkward, but it is the way the holes are aligned that really makes this handle just right, plus the design places the forks centered on the hand. all in all very cool


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Great job on the booshots guys!!!








I too love the combination of good looks and lightweight strength it provides. Bamboo has always been one of my top sellers!!


----------



## newconvert

A+ Slingshots said:


> Great job on the booshots guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too love the combination of good looks and lightweight strength it provides. Bamboo has always been one of my top sellers!!


booshot, i like that


----------



## alfshooter

Hola hermano
has hecho un trabajo exquisito con esa tablita de bambu , un tiempo atras pude comprar a mi amigo Perry estas 3 bellezas , tuve una esperiencia comprando una tabla en un comercio chino y estaba rellena de carton , a un asi pude hacer algo decente .
gran trabajo mate me gusto mucho esta pieza.

Un abrazote


----------



## newconvert

alfshooter said:


> Hola hermano
> has hecho un trabajo exquisito con esa tablita de bambu , un tiempo atras pude comprar a mi amigo Perry estas 3 bellezas , tuve una esperiencia comprando una tabla en un comercio chino y estaba rellena de carton , a un asi pude hacer algo decente .
> gran trabajo mate me gusto mucho esta pieza.
> 
> Un abrazote


hola mi hermano de España, el bambú, si la diversión y fácil de trabajar, gracias por el cumplido. que significa mucho para mí ya que hacer ese trabajo agradable, un buen ejemplo para nuestra comunidad. tu hondas son muy duro, me encanta el grande.
abrozotes


----------



## Scrambler84

I like the Look of bamboo looks like something I will have to try also I do hear it is very strong . due to the fiber in the wood.


----------



## BCLuxor

I tried this the other day I thought i had brought a baggins 1.99 for a bamboo tray... dang thing was hollow !


----------



## newconvert

luxor5 said:


> I tried this the other day I thought i had brought a baggins 1.99 for a bamboo tray... dang thing was hollow !


darn the luck, i would have never suspected a hollow bamboo tray, next time put it to your ear and if you can hear the ocean than it might be hollow?go to the second hand stores, i went yesterday and there was alot of stuff to make pouchs, ss's, if improvisation is your game than for pretty cheap you can get some pretty good deals.


----------



## newconvert

Scrambler84 said:


> I like the Look of bamboo looks like something I will have to try also I do hear it is very strong . due to the fiber in the wood.


its easy to work, and finishes nicely, i think i will look for some stain for the remainder of my cutting board, it is nice looking but i think some stain will make the grain stand out even more.


----------



## newconvert

Scrambler84 said:


> I like the Look of bamboo looks like something I will have to try also I do hear it is very strong . due to the fiber in the wood.


i think your right, i know its very light, but strong


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

bamboo looks good but i would only use it for kite frames... I like hardwoods myself.


----------



## newconvert

XxDollarBillxX said:


> bamboo looks good but i would only use it for kite frames... I like hardwoods myself.


than your missing out my brother, its easy to work, really very solid and the grain structure and appearance is really unique, the end product is very pretty and quite strong.


----------



## tokSick

That' s a beautyful slingshot. Very good work Mr.NC.








Do you have a pdf for that one? Please.


----------



## newconvert

tokSick said:


> That' s a beautyful slingshot. Very good work Mr.NC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pdf for that one? Please.


well thanks, i cant take credit t for the design but here is the pdf

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5552-una-campamocha-para-todos/


----------



## tokSick

Thanks a lot.


----------



## akmslingshots

just come across this, Mark i had seen the sling but not the build thread, that's so cool how you used the hole saw. Im feeling the urge to get another forstner bit in the finger sort of size range











luxor5 said:


> I tried this the other day I thought i had brought a baggins 1.99 for a bamboo tray... dang thing was hollow !


I'd be afraid to buy bamboo for the same reason as luxor5 discovered

There is a Jamie Oliver chopping board in a local bargain shop thats made of some hardwood that looks awesome, might give that a whirl


----------



## newconvert

i guess i just got lucky? i was looking for stuff and just found it, sitting for years i suspect


----------



## alfshooter

Hola Mark
no habia visto este trabajito tan chingón , La compamocha .
Excelente como siempre y muy practico .

Un abrazote Maestro.


----------



## newconvert

alfshooter said:


> Hola Mark
> no habia visto este trabajito tan chingón , La compamocha .
> Excelente como siempre y muy practico .
> 
> Un abrazote Maestro.


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]

Me divertí mucho la construcción de ésta, ya que su hechas de bambú, también muy ligero, se ajusta a la mano como un guante ................ sigues dándome ideas para los diseños, me estoy poniendo los materiales para su posterior bifurcada martillo demango modelo y NO tengo que buscar un abridor de botellas que usted y sus amigos tienen ideas muy interesantes, gracias

tíos abrazos

*[background=initial]

[/background]*[/background]


----------



## bigron

sweet shooter


----------



## tradspirit

Love that boo! Very nice work!


----------



## tedbrian45

newconvert said:


> First, allow me to thank CHANEKE_JOSH for his design COMPAMOCHA..............gracias amigo
> 
> what i mean by the title is the *Bamboo tray* while looking great seems brittle, anyone with any experience with its strength?
> View attachment 16629
> 
> the wood is from a Bamboo pizza tray
> cut the section i will need and made _bamboo tray_ the next mark for the next cut
> View attachment 16630
> 
> cut and used gorilla glue, filed the troughs with glue as well, but you can see why gorilla glue is not a preferred glue. strong, but too much expansion, the result is messy overflowing hard goo. but! because *bamboo tray* expands i am more certain to fill the grain in the trough. now to dry.
> View attachment 16631
> 
> taking shape! can you guess the make of slingshot?
> View attachment 16661
> 
> with the holes cut, and the excess wood cut away it is starting to take shape, feels really nice, great design, but i still think i am going to add a palm swell.
> View attachment 16692
> 
> rasp and sanding done, this is my first coat of teak oil, went from very blonde to this nice tan
> View attachment 16717
> 
> after 6 coats of teak oil the ss begins rejection new coats, this is when i know to begin allowing the ss to dry, but how to do that without laying it on something? it is tied on a thin string and hung from anything, this allows for full 360* of exposure to circulating air. the 3 small holes you see are the troughs seen in the pizza tray, now filled with glue.
> View attachment 16727
> 
> since the varnish went dry i gave it more time to cure, become hard, i lightly sanded with 320 grit sandpaper, wiped it clean of dust and began my applications of poly to make it shine and smooth it out even further, after this layer dries a bit of polishing with 1000 grit sandpaper and it its done than that all, but if it has need of further poly than i will coat again, but this 1 coat seems to have the sling at a nice level of shine, oh yeah just so there are no lines from the drying string when i apply the poly i use the method below to dry my poly.
> View attachment 16767
> 
> the below photos are the finished sling shot, thanks to all who participated in my sling making tutorial................. peace!
> View attachment 16791
> 
> View attachment 16792
> 
> View attachment 16794


This is a crazy tool... It looks awesome....


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I made some frames from bamboo cutting boards recently- I really like them. Not the cheapest wood source around, but turns out nice. Same for bamboo flooring.


----------

